# New Table saw



## Altman (Nov 16, 2010)

Hello Everyone,
Sorry for being so quiet. Well I bought myself a small 10’’ Ryobi table saw model HBT255L with a 1500 watt motor. Once again I would like to thank everyone that helped me in my previous posting. 

Once again I would like to ask your advice on the table saw. The rip fence, if you can call it a rip fence is of a poor design and although it locks firmly into place at the front it is very wobbly at the back. Will it be easier for me to build a rip fence ? and if so could you give me ideas on how to build a rip fence that will be practical. The other thought I am having is to buy by Amazon a SKIL 80092 Folding Table Saw Stand, it seem to me that the stand will work with 10’’ saws and from the reviews I read it seems to be a good product. The challenge that I will have to face is to import, I am not too sure what the requirements will be.

I am looking forward to your advice and comments.
Thanks Altman.:


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

A bad TS fence is an accident waiting to happen. I'm not familiar with that model, and couldn't find it on the Ryobi site. But, in doing the search, I saw others complaining about the same issue. 

The fence needs to be finely adjustable, as part of tuning the saw. That means within a few thousandths of an inch of being dead parallel, or slightly toed out from the blade at the back. Without seeing the fence set up on the saw, I'm not sure trying to build your own would be a good idea. You might look at third-party fences, or returning the saw and buying a better one.

Someone more familiar with the Ryobi saws might have more ideas, though.


----------



## SCUser (Nov 18, 2010)

Have to agree with Ralph look at a third party for a better fence. Rockler and Kreg have sone better choices


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I agree, rip fences must be held solidly in place and parallel to the blade, if there is one thing you don't want to do it is mixing it up with the saw blade. Wonder how I know that???


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

For now could you clamp the back half of the fence to keep it set? I know it is an extra step but safer than a fence that moves while cutting.


----------



## sourdough (Jan 31, 2010)

While not an idea solution I agree with jlord about clamping the fence at the back end....after carefully setting things up. At least until you arrive at a better system. Maybe just a tiny bit AWAY from the blade at the rear and check it all the time.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Altman said:


> Hello Everyone,
> Sorry for being so quiet. Well I bought myself a small 10’’ Ryobi table saw model HBT255L with a 1500 watt motor. Once again I would like to thank everyone that helped me in my previous posting.
> 
> Once again I would like to ask your advice on the table saw. The rip fence, if you can call it a rip fence is of a poor design and although it locks firmly into place at the front it is very wobbly at the back. Will it be easier for me to build a rip fence ? and if so could you give me ideas on how to build a rip fence that will be practical. The other thought I am having is to buy by Amazon a SKIL 80092 Folding Table Saw Stand, it seem to me that the stand will work with 10’’ saws and from the reviews I read it seems to be a good product. The challenge that I will have to face is to import, I am not too sure what the requirements will be.
> ...


Hi Altman

Did you buy that saw new?

That model was on sale in Australia in 2004, and even then had bad reviews on the fence,

There is always some trade off when buying a smaller, less expensive machine.

In this case it seems to be the fence.

I have a CMC table saw and the fence clamps on the front and back and seems to stay in place.

Also the CMC saw has a 2000 watt motor.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi Al I have the ryobi T20 table saw never had a problem with fence just have to check it often no big deal. Never had a problem with mine and had it for 5 years and no complaint here.


----------



## Altman (Nov 16, 2010)

Hello James and everyone,
Yes I did buy the saw new! But only discovered the fence problem on Tuesday due to the fact that when I unboxed the saw on Sunday I found that the tightening rod was missing. On Monday I contacted Ryobi and they told me that I was most probably a packaging mistake and that they will replace the part for me. I received the part on Tuesday, had to collect it form their service department, which is close to me. Then I started discovering the fence problem. 
When I contacted them yesterday to find out if there is an fence that could replace this one the sales representative told me that they knew about the problem, and the attitude was use it or lose it. I did investigate the saw before buying it but found little or no info on the saw even on Google. 
Funny thing in the mean time the saw has jumped twice in price, I got mine for R999,00 then the price went up to R1199,00 and yesterday R1499,00. The next Ryobi model jumps three times in price. That is the 2000 Watt one. So the best thing I can do was to write a review of the saw on their site hoping it will warn other people. Going to DeWalt their smallest one (1700 watts) which is discontinued here starts at R12000,00.
If anyone can give me info on the Eurasia table saw I would appreciate it. But I think they will have their own problems.
I looked at other saws and the next one is double the price, there is a Eurasia saw for more or less the same price but I cannot find info on this either. Apparently a German produced saw. 
For interest sake yesterday I took some time hunting feather boards, t-bolts, t-nut and t-tacks. Well every place that I spoke to looked at me as if to ask me from which planet I am, and I am taking of places that advertise that they specialize in bolts and nuts. 
I have found the following info concerning a shop build fence please check it out and give me your opinions it is from the Fine Woodworking magazine. Google Books, Working with Tablesaws.
I am truly wanting in anticipation for your comments and value them very highly.
Thanks Altman.


----------



## Altman (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi Glemore, 
Agreed but id do not think nor can I find a company here that sells that model. I have the Ryobi catalogue here which I picked up from them on Tuesday and the T20 is not mentioned. Models that are available in catalogue HBT-255L (mine), BT-2500, BT-254SL and TCS-1053. I don’t know if the T20 was ever available in South Africa.

Thanks Altman


----------



## DavidF (Aug 19, 2010)

I see from your profile that you are in Pretoria. Well if you can get down to Josie then there is a shop called The Hardware Centre which has people that know strange things like what shellac is! They also stock T-Track and all of the accessories. Here is a link to their website.

Hardwarecentre

Regarding Eurasia tools. I also heard that they were made in Germany and on that basis bought a scroll saw. It's not very good. At top speed it vibrates off the table! I struggle to cut to a pattern with it but maybe it's just me. I've never used one before.

I don't think too much of Ryobi either but have had some luck with some of their tools. My table saw is an inverted Ryobi circular saw mounted on a MDF top. My router table is also shop made. The router lift was made from the fence guides that came with it. Works brilliantly.

Regarding imports from the states. You can't buy tools from Amazon, we're on the banned list. Well, actually South Africa is not banned but Africa is! Go figure. I tried emailing them to clarify this but just got stock replies. All I wanted was a Dremel type multitool. Not trying to build H bombs!
You can't go via Amazon UK either, same problem.

You will probably have more luck going straight to the supplier.

Regarding the table saw fence, I made my own and it's fine. Never binds and I get good repeatable cuts. You've just got to be really precise in setting the tracks to be perfectly parallel to the blade.

Best of luck with it.

David
Simon's Town


----------



## mkindustrial (Feb 10, 2011)

Regarding Eurasia tools. I also heard that they were made in Germany and on that basis bought a scroll saw. It's not very good. At top speed it vibrates off the table! I struggle to cut to a pattern with it but maybe it's just me. I've never used one before.

I don't think too much of Ryobi either but have had some luck with some of their tools. My table saw is an inverted Ryobi circular saw mounted on a MDF top. My router table is also shop made. The router lift was made from the fence guides that came with it. Works brilliantly.

Regarding imports from the states. You can't buy tools from Amazon, we're on the banned list. Well, actually South Africa is not banned but Africa is! Go figure. I tried emailing them to clarify this but just got stock replies. All I wanted was a Dremel type multitool. Not trying to build H bombs!
You can't go via either, same problem.

You will probably have more luck going straight to the supplier.

Regarding the table saw fence, I made my own and it's fine. Never binds and I get good repeatable cuts. You've just got to be really precise in setting the tracks to be perfectly parallel to the blade.

Best of luck with it.

David
Simon's Town[/QUOTE]

I can turn you guys here on to some great tools here from the states. Certainly not trying to spam so if you have any interest drop me a PM :nhl_checking: I love the smiley HOCKEY GUYS!!!


----------



## The Warthog (Nov 29, 2010)

My Craftsman table saw is in about the same price range as your Ryobi. The back of the fence has a metal hook that fits into the back of the saw. It hasn't been a problem for me, but I can imagine that if it became loose, I could tighten it by bending it inwards a little. Might be worth a try.


----------



## gerrit_fouche (Oct 31, 2011)

hardware centre bree street -phone them they stock those t bolts nut the type your are looking for.


----------



## Stox (May 15, 2015)

Hi David. I am from Fish Hoek and also bought the HBT255L saw. It's junk. The fence is completely inaccurate and the motor is clunky. The RYOBI people were less than helpful. Did you manage to sort out your fence problem? If so, could you please e-mail me at [email protected] with your suggestions (other than to sell the thing). Many thanks. Brian Stockton


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

It's hard for us, over here in N. America, to appreciate the difficulties that you folks in other Countries have in sourcing stuff that we just take for granted. We're spoiled rotten; no doubt about it. 
I feel your pain, Altman. For example, every hardware store here carries brass T bolts for installing/re-installing toilets. But an ordinary machine bolt will also work for you if you grind two opposing sides of the head off...you might also need to grind the top face of the head down to reduce it's thickness.


----------



## denniswoody (Dec 11, 2011)

No question a good fence is critical to safe and accurate usage. If you go to YouTube and enter "making a tablesaw fence" there are many videos that may help you. Never having had to make one I can't comment on their quality but they may be better than what you have.


----------

